

Ask HN: Why would a Google Sys Admin need "large Windows Network" experience? - relaunched

I saw this requirement in a Google Sys Admin job description (exp with a large Windows network -500 clients) and was curious as to what operation(s) the large Windows network supports.  Anyone have any ideas?
======
dhx
Off-site Google engineers working to integrate Google products into customer
networks?

~~~
relaunched
Thanks :-)

------
Daniel_Newby
Regression testing of Google products on Windows?

